# Mi madre y todas sus amigas, primas, vecinas, compañeras de oficina, de yoga, de todo votan al PSOE a muerte



## Anónimo222 (25 Oct 2022)

TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.

Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.

Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.


----------



## Focus in (25 Oct 2022)

es el partido de las putas charos de mierda tironucables


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Antes no se permitía votar a las mujeres, la infidelidad femenina y el abandono de la pareja estaba muy castigado, hemos quitado eso y ahora tenemos la sociedad que tenemos.
Emancipar a las mujeres es corromperlas.


----------



## todoayen (25 Oct 2022)

Tendrán su premio en su debido momento. Concretamente cuando seamos califato.


----------



## pepecling (25 Oct 2022)

Las charos pelofrito son la base de la destrucción de España, de Europa y del mundo occidental.


----------



## javiwell (25 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Pero ustec, el hijo, no vota PSOE y esa es una magnífica noticia.


----------



## Cipoton (25 Oct 2022)

lo raro seria lo contrario


----------



## Progretón (25 Oct 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Tendrán su premio en su debido momento. Concretamente cuando seamos califato.



En el fondo es lo que ellas desean.

"_Esas zorras no paraban de hablar de vajilla y de compartir las tareas; literalmente estaban obsesionadas por la vajilla. […] En algunos años lograban transformar a los tipos de su ambiente en neuróticos impotentes y cascarrabias. A partir de ese momento - era absolutamente sistemático - comenzaban a experimentar la nostalgia de la virilidad. Finalmente dejaban plantados a sus tipos para que les echen un polvo unos machos latinos imbéciles […], después les hacían un mocoso y se ponían a preparar dulces caseros con las fichas de cocina de Marie-Claire._"

Michel Houellebecq, "Las partículas elementales"


----------



## llabiegu (25 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Que bonitas van a estar con el hijab dentro de unos años...


----------



## wintermute81 (26 Oct 2022)

Charos semianalfabetas con derecho a voto.
¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Oct 2022)

Y todas soñando follarse a Pedro Sánchez.
Yo no sé qué le ven si da ganas de potar yo lo vi en un mitin y el es consciente que gusta a las mujeres.


----------



## perrosno (26 Oct 2022)

Baia, baia, baia, no me lo hexperaba hoyjan


----------



## FilibustHero (26 Oct 2022)

Si hasta han ninguneado a Alfonso Guerra por facha.


----------



## pepetemete (26 Oct 2022)

Las charos suelen ser subnormales, independientemente de la edad que tengan...y las que van a yoga creyendo que son iluminadas premium ...PEOR


----------



## CommiePig (26 Oct 2022)

son creyentes del socialismo, la religión progre y woke

Hexcelente tronada gastan


----------



## Alarkos (26 Oct 2022)

Debo tener suerte, mi madre (61) y mi hermana (42) derechonas


----------



## Shy (26 Oct 2022)

Del gráfico se desprenden varias conclusiones:


Entre los menores de 30 votan más los hombres que las mujeres (54%-46%) pero mientras que los hombres votan prácticamente una mitad a la izquierda y la otra a la derecha, entre las mujeres un 15% más votan a la izquierda que a la derecha.
Entre los 31 y 45 siguen votando más hombres que mujeres (53%-47%), también aquí entre los hombres una mitad vota a la derecha y otra a la izquierda. Pero entre las mujeres un 6% más vota a la izquierda.
Entre 46 y 65 años las cosas cambian, ya votan más mujeres que hombres (51%-49%), entre los hombres un 5% más vota a la derecha y las mujeres siguen votando mayoritariamente a la izquierda (8% más).
Entre los mayores de 66 años un 48% de los votantes son hombres y un 52% mujeres. Los hombres votan un 4% más a la derecha mientras que las mujeres votan un 7% más a la izquierda.
Sacad vosotros vuestras propias conclusiones, las mías son: las niñatas (y no tan niñatas) y con las emociones a flor de piel son mayoritariamente de izquierdas de manera muy abultada (un 15% más). Las mujeres de 31 en adelante siguen siendo de izquierdas la mayoría aunque la diferencia disminuye pero como viven más que los hombres al final votan más tiempo.

Los hombres, que hasta los 46 años son en igual número de izquierdas y de derechas, según van cumpliendo años van decantándose hacia a la derecha, prueba de que los hombres somos menos emocionales y probablemente con la edad cada vez menos, en los rangos de edad dados en el gráfico: 0%, 0,8%, 5% y 4%. El problema es que se van muriendo y a partir de los 46 años la diferencia de votantes es a favor de las mujeres. Aunque hasta los 46 años votan más hombres que mujeres el voto de izquierda y de derechas de los hombres está repartido al 50%.

*Las mujeres siempre son mayoritariamente de izquierdas y las diferencias además son muchísimo más acusadas entre ellas que entre los hombres*, en las franjas de edad del gráfico: 15%, 6%, 8% y 7%.

La izquierda hace ya muchos años que no tienen argumentos racionales, sólo toman buenas causas y las manipulan de manera que puedan alborotar las emociones de los individuos más emocionales de la población. Los hombres son, de serie, menos emocionales que las mujeres, con la edad cada vez menos y encima viven menos tiempo. Las mujeres siempre son más emocionales que los hombres y aunque con la edad esa emocionalidad va disminuyendo se sigue manteniendo en niveles suficientemente altos, además viven más años lo que al final hace que la balanza se incline a favor de la izquierda.


----------



## PACO MASTER (26 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Mis padres votaban al PSOE ahora a Vox, poca broma. Izquierda es el voto de la incultura.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Oct 2022)

Mi madre debe de ser de las pocas mujeres que conozco que odian al PSOE


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Lo de las mujeres españolas siendo traidoras en masa es algo que causa repulsion.


----------



## Persea (26 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Del gráfico se desprenden varias conclusiones:
> 
> 
> Entre los menores de 30 votan más los hombres que las mujeres (54%-46%) pero mientras que los hombres votan prácticamente una mitad a la izquierda y la otra a la derecha, entre las mujeres un 15% más votan a la izquierda que a la derecha.
> ...



que os dejeis de chundaratas y especulaciones, las mujeres en españa votan izquierda porque la izquierda se los da todo hecho y todas las politicas que hacen son pensando en favorecerlas a ellas. No es un tema de ideologia politica, ni de emocionalidad femenina ni nada de eso. Es simple y puro interes personal.

Y mientras tanto el castrado hombre español en vez de votar a vox se declara feminista. Los hombres en españa tenemos muy poca conciencia de genero, no somos conscientes de nuestra situacion como colectivo ni actuamos en consecuencia.









DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS ENTRE MUJERES Y HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA


PÁGINA DE INICIO DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS MUJERES-HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA. DERECHOS DE LAS MUJERES SOBRE LOS HOMBRES. A continuación se enumeran las diferencias legales que existen en España (año 2020 y actualizando a medida que se encuentran más) entre mujeres y hombres. Se puede apreciar que TODAS...




diferenciaslegaleshombremujerenespana.law.blog


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Oct 2022)

Pues no se que tiene de extraño, lo paranormal son los millones de varones que votaron a Sánchez. Lo que pienso de ellos sería delito incluso antes de las leyes Zerolo y similares.


----------



## Nicors (26 Oct 2022)

Las de mi familia son todas de derechas o extrema derecha.


----------



## Chocochomocho (26 Oct 2022)

Persea dijo:


> que os dejeis de chundaratas y especulaciones, las mujeres en españa votan izquierda porque la izquierda se los da todo hecho y todas las politicas que hacen son pensando en favorecerlas a ellas. No es un tema de ideologia politica, ni de emocionalidad femenina ni nada de eso. Es simple y puro interes personal.
> 
> Y mientras tanto el castrado hombre español en vez de votar a vox se declara feminista. Los hombres en españa tenemos muy poca conciencia de genero, no somos conscientes de nuestra situacion como colectivo ni actuamos en consecuencia.
> 
> ...



Es que serían tontas de no hacerlo, sinceramente.


----------



## Shy (26 Oct 2022)

Persea dijo:


> que os dejeis de chundaratas y especulaciones, las mujeres en españa votan izquierda porque la izquierda se los da todo hecho y todas las politicas que hacen son pensando en favorecerlas a ellas. No es un tema de ideologia politica, ni de emocionalidad femenina ni nada de eso. Es simple y puro interes personal.
> 
> Y mientras tanto el castrado hombre español en vez de votar a vox se declara feminista. Los hombres en españa tenemos muy poca conciencia de genero, no somos conscientes de nuestra situacion como colectivo ni actuamos en consecuencia.
> 
> ...



Todo es un tema de emocionalidad, en hombres y en mujeres (aunque en mujeres más). La enorme mayoría de los que votan lo hacen al partido que les hace SENTIR bien. Tú eres un ejemplo, sientes que votas lo correcto porque ves un mensaje que te cuadra pero no vas más allá, te quedas en la superficie. La realidad es que estás en un sistema de sufragio indirecto donde no puedes elegir personas sino partidos, que ese candidato que tanto te gusta (y que erróneamente crees que estás votando) no se debe a ti sino a su partido, que el partido sólo busca su propio provecho y no el de los ciudadanos, que el partido vive de los fondos que le proporciona el sistema y no sus votantes, que hay una diferencia brutal de valor del voto dependiendo del territorio y eso lo usan los partidos para beneficiarse ellos y no al ciudadano, que con este sistema es imposible que aparezcan líderes reales. Que desde 2004 vives en una partitocracia, no en una democracia, donde cada partido trabaja para el sistema, tiene asignado un papel que cumple a rajatabla, y a cambio de esa labor se les permite estar durante 4 años robando todo lo que puedan. La alternancia de gobiernos es un circo para desinformados, el siguiente jamás investiga lo que hizo el anterior.

Si vieras el tema desde un punto de vista RACIONAL y no EMOCIONAL, si analizaras hechos y no palabras, te darías cuenta de lo ridículo que es en España dar el voto a cualquier partido.


----------



## Catalinius (26 Oct 2022)

Funcis?


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Oct 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> son creyentes del socialismo, la religión progre y woke
> 
> Hexcelente tronada gastan



A la inmensa mayoría de mujeres las convencen muy fácilmente con todos los mantras progres. No entiendo cómo pican así. Deben de asociar lo conservador con estar en casa recluidas o vete a saber. El PSOE les vende el zorrerío como algo deseable.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Todo es un tema de emocionalidad, en hombres y en mujeres (aunque en mujeres más). La enorme mayoría de los que votan lo hacen al partido que les hace SENTIR bien. Tú eres un ejemplo, sientes que votas lo correcto porque ves un mensaje que te cuadra pero no vas más allá, te quedas en la superficie. La realidad es que estás en un sistema de sufragio indirecto donde no puedes elegir personas sino partidos, que ese candidato que tanto te gusta (y que erróneamente crees que estás votando) no se debe a ti sino a su partido, que el partido sólo busca su propio provecho y no el de los ciudadanos, que el partido vive de los fondos que le proporciona el sistema y no sus votantes, que hay una diferencia brutal de valor del voto dependiendo del territorio y eso lo usan los partidos para beneficiarse ellos y no al ciudadano, que con este sistema es imposible que aparezcan líderes reales. Que desde 2004 vives en una partitocracia, no en una democracia, donde cada partido trabaja para el sistema, tiene asignado un papel que cumple a rajatabla, y a cambio de esa labor se les permite estar durante 4 años robando todo lo que puedan. La alternancia de gobiernos es un circo para desinformados, el siguiente jamás investiga lo que hizo el anterior.
> 
> Si vieras el tema desde un punto de vista RACIONAL y no EMOCIONAL, si analizaras hechos y no palabras, te darías cuenta de lo ridículo que es en España dar el voto a cualquier partido.



En España y en cualquier país. Es un circo que siempre beneficia a los mismos, da igual quien gobierne.


----------



## Tae-suk (26 Oct 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Pues no se que tiene de extraño, lo paranormal son los millones de varones que votaron a Sánchez. Lo que pienso de ellos sería delito incluso antes de las leyes Zerolo y similares.



Exacto. Eso es lo que a mí me resulta inexplicable: los MILLONES de hombres españoles que votan a la IZMIERDA, llámese PSOE, Podemos, Más País, ERC, Bildu... Repito: MILLONES.

Ese gráfico de Lo Español es de hace unos años, cuando Ciudadanos todavía era algo, pero se puede ver que en todas las franjas de edad, tanto en hombres como en mujeres, el PSOE es, o bien la primera, o bien la segunda fuerza más votada. Nunca por debajo.

Cuando, en una sociedad normal de un país normal, en el momento presente, el PSOE, con todas las mentiras, fechorías y traiciones que ha perpetrado Pedro Sánchez, no debería pasar del 15% de intención de voto.

Ese es el problema, y ya lo pudimos ver en Andalucia: el PSOE de los EREs, del saqueo fiscal, del despilfarro sin control, de la inmigración ilegal, de la sumisión ante Marruecos, de la promoción del odio entre españoles y de los pactos con los herederos de la ETA, segundo partido más votado, con un 24% y 30 escaños. Y eso que bajaron desde las anteriores elecciones: de 33 escaños a 30. Y en votos, se dejaron un 12%. Bajaron un poquito... cuando se tenían que haber HUNDIDO.

España está grave. Tiene cura, pero está grave. Tiene solución, pero hay que actuar YA.


----------



## GT5 (26 Oct 2022)

Y vosotros votáis lo mismo con otro nombre. Siempre será así.

La gran pregunta es: ¿Siempre habrá un >98% de mierda torturable en la sociedad? ¿Por qué?

Yo sospecho que no sois reales, sólo el 2% restante es real. Nadie podría ser tan consciente y voluntariamente cretinos como vosotros. Nadie real podría perjudicarse tanto a sí mismo. Otra opción es que os motive un sentimiento enorme incesante de humillación que no os permita ni pensar ni elegir, pero incluso eso no se ve muy factible.


----------



## Djokovic (26 Oct 2022)

En España no existe la izquierda


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Oct 2022)

No conozco a niguna mujer que vote a algo que no sea psoe/podemos.

Y hombres.....pues quitando 2 que se alejan un poco y votan a vox, todos votan también a psoe/podemos.

Así que da igual.


----------



## Shy (26 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En España y en cualquier país. Es un circo que siempre beneficia a los mismos, da igual quien gobierne.



En cualquier país que tenga sufragio directo, que no aplique la ley D´Hondt y que vayan a dos vueltas tiene más sentido votar que aquí.

Son anomalías que hemos normalizado en este estercolero que llamamos España.


----------



## Shy (26 Oct 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Exacto. Eso es lo que a mí me resulta inexplicable: los MILLONES de hombres españoles que votan a la IZMIERDA, llámese PSOE, Podemos, Más País, ERC, Bildu... Repito: MILLONES.
> 
> Ese gráfico de Lo Español es de hace unos años, cuando Ciudadanos todavía era algo, pero se puede ver que en todas las franjas de edad, tanto en hombres como en mujeres, el PSOE es, o bien la primera, o bien la segunda fuerza más votada. Nunca por debajo.
> 
> ...



¿Tiene cura? ¿Y cual es? No te lo digo en plan tendencioso, es que yo no la veo, no conozco otra sociedad occidental con tantos problemas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Oct 2022)

Los boomers y la generación X son el cáncer de este país.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Antes no se permitía votar a las mujeres, la infidelidad femenina y el abandono de la pareja estaba muy castigado, hemos quitado eso y ahora tenemos la sociedad que tenemos.
> Emancipar a las mujeres es corromperlas.



Se han Emancipado, o han pasado de la tutela del Padre y el Marido, a la tutela del Estado?

Los hombres si que tenemos que Emanciparnos!!


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> son creyentes del socialismo, la religión progre y woke
> 
> Hexcelente tronada gastan









No me canso de repetirlo, las Charos son el Cáncer de nuestra nación, y de siempre, no solo de hoy.


----------



## Turbocalbo (26 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No me canso de repetirlo, las Charos son el Cáncer de nuestra nación, y de siempre, no solo de hoy.



les han vendido ser el eslabón debil, la celula mas indefensa, no son vulnerables, pero han decidido serlo,que es mas cómodo. 
han creido cuentos de vejacion y ninguneo historico, 
aunque en realidad fueron vejadas y lo son a dia de hoy mediante mentiras y confusión por los mismos que las condenarian a la hogera en otras epocas mas obscuras y no tan lejanas, no lo olvidemos, hoy en dia las hogueras siguen vigentes, pero han extendido su alcanze e influencia



... ahora, 
quieren equiparar el victimismo genaro con discapacidac,aumentar la potencia de su victimizacion y el alcanze de su degradacion, como un cancer extendiendose en un organismo ya de por si vulnerable, 








Belarra incluirá a las víctimas de violencia de género como “discapacidad”


La ministra de Asuntos Sociales busca impulsar su ministerio incluyendo a las mujeres maltratadas con esta condición para acogerse a un trámite de urgencia en ayudas sociales




www.esdiario.com




lo próximo será hacer de todos y cada uno de los varones heterosexuales un violentador en potencia, para poder justificar y decir que todas son potencialmente victimas de la discapacidad que les han impuesto , y gostosamente disfrutan entre gatos y alprazolanes, les roban la capacidad, el raciocinio y la voluntad, 
el circulo se va cerrando,
mientras el totalitarismo florece como una bonnita metastasis. 

creo que el ejemplo cancerígeno se queda corto, son el covid de la humanidac


----------



## nraheston (26 Oct 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> En el fondo es lo que ellas desean.
> 
> "_Esas zorras no paraban de hablar de vajilla y de compartir las tareas; literalmente estaban obsesionadas por la vajilla. […] En algunos años lograban transformar a los tipos de su ambiente en neuróticos impotentes y cascarrabias. A partir de ese momento - era absolutamente sistemático - comenzaban a experimentar la nostalgia de la virilidad. Finalmente dejaban plantados a sus tipos para que les echen un polvo unos machos latinos imbéciles […], después les hacían un mocoso y se ponían a preparar dulces caseros con las fichas de cocina de Marie-Claire._"
> 
> Michel Houellebecq, "Las partículas elementales"



Enorme Michel Houellebecq. Me leí "Sumisión", ya tengo otro libro suyo para leer, gracias por el detalle de la bibliografía.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> les han vendido ser el eslabón debil, la celula mas indefensa, no son vulnerables, pero han decidido serlo,que es mas cómodo.
> han creido cuentos de vejacion y ninguneo historico,
> aunque en realidad fueron vejadas y lo son a dia de hoy mediante mentiras y confusión por los mismos que las condenarian a la hogera en otras epocas mas obscuras y no tan lejanas, no lo olvidemos, hoy en dia las hogueras siguen vigentes, pero han extendido su alcanze e influencia
> 
> ...



La versión actualizada del Dame pan y llámame tonto, Dame privilegios y llámame discapacitada, la esencia del feminismo y el progresismo woke.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Mátalas a todas!!


----------



## damevenenooooo (26 Oct 2022)

a tu madre le huele el papo desde aqui


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Oct 2022)

A mi me resulta paradójico el caso de mis tíos (Tío y tía).
Eran acérrimos del PSOE. Pero mi tío empezó a cambiar cuando vio los desmanes del PSOE. No sé si cambió tanto como para dejar de votarles pero cambió bastante. Mi tía no, pero se dejaba llevar un poco por mi tío la verdad.
Cuando murió mi tío se volvió ultra del PSOE. Cuando Rajoy subió las luz un 2% o así estaba echando las muelas. Era monotema con insultos y espumarajos por la boca. El invierno pasado con las subidas de la luz ya no pudo encender la calefacción, y este me da que menos aún. No la oirás criticar a Sánchez.


----------



## skinnyemail (26 Oct 2022)

Hay que quitarles el voto de nuevo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A mi me resulta paradójico el caso de mis tíos (Tío y tía).
> Eran acérrimos del PSOE. Pero mi tío empezó a cambiar cuando vio los desmanes del PSOE. No sé si cambió tanto como para dejar de votarles pero cambió bastante. Mi tía no, pero se dejaba llevar un poco por mi tío la verdad.
> Cuando murió mi tío se volvió ultra del PSOE. Cuando Rajoy subió las luz un 2% o así estaba echando las muelas. Era monotema con insultos y espumarajos por la boca. El invierno pasado con las subidas de la luz ya no pudo encender la calefacción, y este me da que menos aún. No la oirás criticar a Sánchez.



Espero que esa señora esté bien vacunada, se que es tu familia pero sin mal royo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Pero se morirán a corto o medio plazo, no?


----------



## Ace Tone (26 Oct 2022)

pepecling dijo:


> Las charos pelofrito son la base de la destrucción de España, de Europa y del mundo occidental.



Esta sociedad se ha ido a la mierda desde que las charos trabajan, votan y montan partidos políticos/organizaciones feministoides o son alcaldesas (como la que padecemos en Gijón).


----------



## Vulcan86 (26 Oct 2022)

Si yo fuese mujer también votaría psoe


----------



## Persea (26 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Es que serían tontas de no hacerlo, sinceramente.



E igual de tonto cualquier varon que no vote a vox.


----------



## Persea (26 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Todo es un tema de emocionalidad, en hombres y en mujeres (aunque en mujeres más). La enorme mayoría de los que votan lo hacen al partido que les hace SENTIR bien. Tú eres un ejemplo, sientes que votas lo correcto porque ves un mensaje que te cuadra pero no vas más allá, te quedas en la superficie. La realidad es que estás en un sistema de sufragio indirecto donde no puedes elegir personas sino partidos, que ese candidato que tanto te gusta (y que erróneamente crees que estás votando) no se debe a ti sino a su partido, que el partido sólo busca su propio provecho y no el de los ciudadanos, que el partido vive de los fondos que le proporciona el sistema y no sus votantes, que hay una diferencia brutal de valor del voto dependiendo del territorio y eso lo usan los partidos para beneficiarse ellos y no al ciudadano, que con este sistema es imposible que aparezcan líderes reales. Que desde 2004 vives en una partitocracia, no en una democracia, donde cada partido trabaja para el sistema, tiene asignado un papel que cumple a rajatabla, y a cambio de esa labor se les permite estar durante 4 años robando todo lo que puedan. La alternancia de gobiernos es un circo para desinformados, el siguiente jamás investiga lo que hizo el anterior.
> 
> Si vieras el tema desde un punto de vista RACIONAL y no EMOCIONAL, si analizaras hechos y no palabras, te darías cuenta de lo ridículo que es en España dar el voto a cualquier partido.











Vox se queda solo en su intento de revocar la Ley de violencia de género


El Congreso de los Diputados ha escenificado este martes su unidad contra la violencia machista y frente al negacionismo de Vox al rechazar una proposición de




theobjective.com


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Espero que esa señora esté bien vacunada, se que es tu familia pero sin mal royo.



Si, cualquiera la sujeta para evitar que se vacunase. Las veces que la hagan falta esta si sobrevive a llena la cartilla por las dos caras.

El caso es que creo que le está pasando factura.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 Oct 2022)

Que asco de charos pelofrito joder.

Ahí revienten todas con su socialismo de tertulia mañanera.


----------



## napobalo (27 Oct 2022)

Bill gates lo arreglara


----------



## Joaquim (27 Oct 2022)

Exacto, es algo atávico que se hunde en los tiempos, cuyas expresiones vemos en hallazgos de la arqueología, como la Dama de Elche.....







En manifestaciones culturales y religiosas como el Culto Mariano, y especialmente en las Procesiones....













Y de forma incluso mas descarada, en las burlas hacia estas, por paradójico que parezca...







España es una sociedad profundamente Hembrista y Misándrica, cosa que ha llevado al extremo el Ministerio de Igualdad.

Pero la Historia también nos muestra, con nuestro descubrimiento y conquista de América, y con la expansión territorial de nuestro Imperio, provocando que allí donde fuéramos, jincaramos con las nativas como si no hubiera mañana, sin importar la raza, que este era un Yugo, del que en el fondo nos queríamos liberar.... vamos, que Descubrimos América y Conquistamos el Mundo, porque huíamos de nuestras mujeres.

Ahora que el Feminismo de Irene Montero, ha llevado el Hembrismo y la Misándria atávicos de la sociedad española a su máxima expresión, creo sinceramente que a los hombres españoles, nos ha llegado el momento de la Emancipación, ya toca nuestra Liberación.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Oct 2022)

Normal... Son mujeres.. Que quieres tu.


----------



## nate (27 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Tienen la inteligencia justa para pasar el día.


----------



## pocholito (27 Oct 2022)

Cuando quiebre España y volvamos a los 40 y 50 será otro cantar sin combustibles fósiles no habrá riqueza no estado de bienestar ni nada


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (27 Oct 2022)

Cuando el PSOE ponga una mujer como secretaria general, perderá todo el atractivo para las charos. Suena paradójico pero las mujeres son así.


----------



## Esflinter (27 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Los niñorratones a quien votais, a vox?


----------



## Rodni (27 Oct 2022)

Si mal no recuerdo, en un análisis sociológico que leí sobre cuál era el perfil de votantes de cada partido salía que el PSOE era el partido más votado por las mujeres. Como curiosidad, Vox y Podemos recibían más voto masculino.

Las mujeres a la hora de votar suelen ser más conservadoras y se arriesgan menos con nuevos partidos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Oct 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Que bonitas van a estar con el hijab dentro de unos años...



Ellas no porque estaran criando malvas... pero las niñatas que son sus nietas segurisimo que si.


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Oct 2022)

Lo más fuerte de todo esto es que por pura estadística entre ese grupo de charos habrá mujeres que sean de derechas o símplemente que no comulguen a muerte con la política izquierdista. Pero esas mujeres están atenazadas por el miedo, no pueden emitir ni una sola opinión contra la ideología dominante porque saben a lo que se exponen. Tienen que hacer un teatrillo para que nadie se de cuenta de que ellas son normales y les hundan la vida. ¿Cuántas mujeres habrá en esa situación?


----------



## Arthur69 (27 Oct 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> TODAS, sin excepción. Y dicho por ellas abiertamente, que al PSOE se lo vota aunque hagan lo que hagan, como si es violar bebés en directo y en prime time.
> 
> Perfil: mujeres españolas mesetarias de entre 50 y 70 años. 40 años votando PSOE sin dudarlo ni el más mínimo momento.
> 
> Sólo con ellas el PSOE tiene cinco millones de votos garantizados ad aeternum.



Ejque Antonio las derrite con sus andares chulescos.


----------



## tothewebs (27 Oct 2022)

Yo es que cada vez veo mas que votan PSOE y lo reconocen abiertamente, y los que ya votaban PSOE se reafirman aun mas.
Es increible lo bien que funciona el mantra de Franco y la ultraderecha.


----------



## Adler Paulson (27 Oct 2022)

Todas muy intelectuales, lo interesante sería saber las causas de dichos comportamientos


----------



## machotafea (27 Oct 2022)

Putas. Y tu madre también.


----------



## Shy (27 Oct 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Vox se queda solo en su intento de revocar la Ley de violencia de género
> 
> 
> El Congreso de los Diputados ha escenificado este martes su unidad contra la violencia machista y frente al negacionismo de Vox al rechazar una proposición de
> ...



Un circo, te lo he dicho antes. Todo escenografía. Jamás harán nada que realmente vaya contra el sistema, cuando no gobiernen (como ahora) será fácil de justificar, estamos solos y tal. Cuando gobiernen (si al sistema le interesa) se dedicarán a fabricar excusas para explicar por qué no hicieron lo que prometieron. Una veces será por culpa de Europa, otras por los socios de gobierno y si no por la guerra de no sé donde. 

Vox es un partido creado para perder, si el sistema así lo estima oportuno Vox aceptará perder incluso habiendo ganado, que no te quepa ninguna duda, si tienen que apoyar un pucherazo contra ellos mismos lo harán.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Todo es un tema de emocionalidad, en hombres y en mujeres (aunque en mujeres más). La enorme mayoría de los que votan lo hacen al partido que les hace SENTIR bien. Tú eres un ejemplo, sientes que votas lo correcto porque ves un mensaje que te cuadra pero no vas más allá, te quedas en la superficie. La realidad es que estás en un sistema de sufragio indirecto donde no puedes elegir personas sino partidos, que ese candidato que tanto te gusta (y que erróneamente crees que estás votando) no se debe a ti sino a su partido, que el partido sólo busca su propio provecho y no el de los ciudadanos, que el partido vive de los fondos que le proporciona el sistema y no sus votantes, que hay una diferencia brutal de valor del voto dependiendo del territorio y eso lo usan los partidos para beneficiarse ellos y no al ciudadano, que con este sistema es imposible que aparezcan líderes reales. Que desde 2004 vives en una partitocracia, no en una democracia, donde cada partido trabaja para el sistema, tiene asignado un papel que cumple a rajatabla, y a cambio de esa labor se les permite estar durante 4 años robando todo lo que puedan. La alternancia de gobiernos es un circo para desinformados, el siguiente jamás investiga lo que hizo el anterior.
> 
> Si vieras el tema desde un punto de vista RACIONAL y no EMOCIONAL, si analizaras hechos y no palabras, te darías cuenta de lo ridículo que es en España dar el voto a cualquier partido.



Bravo


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (27 Oct 2022)

TODAS ES TODAS.


----------

